# 3 baby danes & a dog park



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I know I've been totally flooding the forum with pictures, but I can't help it! I have to show SOMEONE and my family certainly doesn't want to see a bunch of dogs... so y'all are all I've got! 
I went to a dog park today with the three baby danes. This was our first visit to this park, and it wasn't bad... the people seemed decent, and they all had good things to say about their experiences there. And, it was nice and big. 

Ready for your close up, Timber?









Sisters <3









She's so dang pretty. 









I can't help it. She has a cute butt.









Miss >.<









Throw the ball, throw the ball!









Yes! Ball!









Kola bean









Hardly even babies anymore









Timbie










cont......


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Koloa



























Happy dane butt


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like the kids had a great time! Nice dog park. The ones around here are usually small, dirty & crowded (big city). 

They are growing up so fast!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Feel free to flood whenever your heart desires...we love seeing your pups! Looks like they had a great time! Which dog park is that?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Feel free to flood whenever your heart desires...we love seeing your pups! Looks like they had a great time! Which dog park is that?


It's the one in Sandy. I wish there was one in the Orem/Provo area so bad. :-(


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Adorable. I can't get over the size of danes..lol


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> It's the one in Sandy. I wish there was one in the Orem/Provo area so bad. :-(


 Me too! I would love it if there was one closer to home. It sucks having to drive forever to take them to one. Shellie loves going, although it's been a long time since she's gone.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They're getting so big! Braxton is still my favorite though. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like they had a BALL! Beautiful as always, please feel free to share at any time, I love photos & a camera is on my list. Their collars are lovely-I never think about pretty collars, these are extra nice.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I love seeing pics of them so flood all you want! :wink:

They are such neat looking dogs. :smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So so cute. Do they all pretty much stick together while there? They are all so adorable...jealllloooussssssss


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

minnieme said:


> So so cute. Do they all pretty much stick together while there? They are all so adorable...jealllloooussssssss


Kola mostly sticks by me. Braxton has to greet EVERYONE, including rocks, and Timber is all over the place!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

can you please breed braxton and timber and post me a baby dane?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

can you please have your husband talk to my boyfriend so we can get MORE DANES RIGHT NOW!?!

;-)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> can you please breed braxton and timber and post me a baby dane?


Pending health testing, of course... that litter should be sometime around spring 2013. Seems sooooo far away! 



minnieme said:


> can you please have your husband talk to my boyfriend so we can get MORE DANES RIGHT NOW!?!
> 
> ;-)


Zailey is in heat right now. Can it wait 6 more months? LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Pending health testing, of course... that litter should be sometime around spring 2013. Seems sooooo far away!
> 
> 
> Zailey is in heat right now. Can it wait 6 more months? LOL


Since 2013 is so far away, I'll just take a baby zailey :thumb:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Zailey is in heat right now. Can it wait 6 more months? LOL


Don't tempt me, woman! Zailey babies?!?! I melted at the sheer thought of it; you know I have no willpower when it comes to baby danes....particularly if they end up being of the merle persuasion!!! :wink:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wish the like button were a love button right now. They are so precious!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

minnieme said:


> Don't tempt me, woman! Zailey babies?!?! I melted at the sheer thought of it; you know I have no willpower when it comes to baby danes....particularly if they end up being of the merle persuasion!!! :wink:


I think we have something in common, considering I have a merle, fawn merle, and chocolate merle. LOL
And yes. Zailey x Mousse babies. :biggrin: I just need to get Zailey's health testing taken care of before then. I've been putting it off since she hadn't come into heat yet, but now that I have a time frame, it's bumped up the priority list. Hopefully in December I can get her squared away on that. But, this heat she's too young... and no health testing is a big fat no go for me. Much to Mousse's dismay... shoot, you'd think her "Rex" Toy Story underwear were some sexy lace number the way he follows her around. LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Much to Mousse's dismay... shoot, you'd think her "Rex" Toy Story underwear were some sexy lace number the way he follows her around. LOL


hahahahahaha!! aww poor mousse lol


----------

